# new order



## ignision (Jun 7, 2006)

John , thanks for all your help on the products you have a great knowledge.

Well i have order so far .

1z perls
a euro washmitt
waxsoft polish
some pakshak microfibers
and a drying towel.

I think i will have to order one of those foam guns you were telling me about and a water filter as im quite lazy and dont get as much time as i would like to work on my car.

Thanks again for the help BRILLANT service :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Ignision! Nice to talk to you earlier 

Thanks for the kind words its always nice to hear we are doing it right!

With regards the foam gun heres a link -

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10013

The water filters are here -

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10004

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10005

As I was saying to you earlier, the filters may be £45 but when you do the final rinse on your car with them it makes drying them so easy.... So easy that you can just leave it!! Also I have found that it has made my Golf's paint look darker... Dont ask me how!!

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## ignision (Jun 7, 2006)

John,

Thanks for the links , Do you have these on show at cleanandshiny ? 

can you put them aside for me .


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep, you can come on over and I can show you them. 

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## ignision (Jun 7, 2006)

John, it was great catching up with you today. 
Well i now have a foam gun and a water filter thingy (as i dont always get the time to spend on the car like you guys ) and loads of products to keep the Ignis sorted.

The information you have supplied has been really helpful. Service 10/10 

I will be back as i read more info on here .


----------

